# CrypKey NT Service



## Rajmohan (Jan 30, 2008)

Dear All,
In My P4, 3 Ghz Machine with Windows Xp, I am Loading a software ProLink II to communicate with a flow meter connected to my com Port.

The Problem is when I Run the Software, it gives CrypKey NT Service error Report. If we close this error message, after which the software doesnot work. 
WHat could be the problem and how to solve this?

Regards,
Rajmohan.K.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd talk to the folks that supplied ProLink, that's the place to start.


----------

